# Blanket Size for Weanling!?!



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

For those of you who blanket your weanling(s), what size blanket do they take? I will need to buy a blanket for a 5 month old Arabian weanling but all of these sizes, adjustable blankets, etc. have me stumped :?


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Measure from middle of the chest to middle of bum, just like with a big horse. Then get one that the smallest size matches whatever your munchkin is 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

cowgirl4753 said:


> Measure from middle of the chest to middle of bum, just like with a big horse. Then get one that the smallest size matches whatever your munchkin is
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I would but she isn't here for me to measure, hence the online researching. She is currently at my uncle's where she was born so I'm shopping without being able to measure her first. Thinking it might be wise to get her one of those adjustable weanling blankets so it can grow with her, just not sure what size range to buy.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

i have an almost 8 month old Paint, shes fitting perfect in a 58".

They have weanling blankets that will range in size and grow with them. Check around online...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

